# First sighting. First regrets.



## Steven (Apr 9, 2016)

Saw my first model 3 in person.

Kind of regretting passing on mine. (Then again, that's my S in the background, so I'm not crying too hard)


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Steven said:


> Saw my first model 3 in person.
> 
> Kind of regretting passing on mine. (Then again, that's my S in the background, so I'm not crying too hard)


Remember....


----------



## PHd410 (Jan 13, 2018)

I had my first sighting in the wild today. I regret that I had to maintain my composure as I was talking to an employee and was drawn to the beautiful red electric bullet floating down the street 5 stories below from where I stood.


----------

